# Need experienced crew



## Albacore6533 (Apr 23, 2018)

Just moved here from the Pacific North West. Retired fish offshore for decades, including Mexico, Hawaii... Have all my own gear/boat. Looking for people fishing the weekdays. Comfortable running 50-75 miles, have fished waters with 10-15ft combined seas.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Where you located and what kind and size boat.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Welcome to Pcola!! I am often looking to go on weekdays


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm in. Weekdays soon as I see ya rig.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in if not offshore working but not fishing in 10-15ft seas even if you have a 80 foot sportfish lol


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

cody&ryand said:


> I'm in if not offshore working but not fishing in 10-15ft seas even if you have a 80 foot sportfish lol


I was hoping that was a stretch on his part. The whole deal kinda sounded a bit far fetched to me but I thought I would humor him. I mean and you have been in 6 to 10's but not on purpose.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> I was hoping that was a stretch on his part. The whole deal kinda sounded a bit far fetched to me but I thought I would humor him. I mean and you have been in 6 to 10's but not on purpose.


Have you fished the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

No but I stayed in a Holiday Inn up there this past year but I have no doubt you have and are an expert at it. If he thinks I'm driving up there I'm out.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You are right for once. First time this year?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> You are right for once. First time this year?


That's kinda weak but quick so I'll give you this win based on quickness only.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I fished some true 8 foot seas in Cabo. Wasn't that bad at all. Seas are way different over there. They have long periods between waves and their waves aren't as steep. Something with how deep it is versus the shallow GOM.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I fished some true 8 foot seas in Cabo. Wasn't that bad at all. Seas are way different over there. They have long periods between waves and their waves aren't as steep. Something with how deep it is versus the shallow GOM.


I understand seas are different other places but he is asking about experienced people to fish out of pensacola with him and i am not fishing anything over 4 foot by choice haha


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> I understand seas are different other places but he is asking about experienced people to fish out of pensacola with him and i am not fishing anything over 4 foot by choice haha


I'm not fishing in anything over 2' if there ain't a lot of money involved.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> I'm not fishing in anything over 2' if there ain't a lot of money involved.




No reason to go if it’s less than 2’, then you won’t even remember you went fishing the next day because your body won’t hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard the term "square waves" about the gulf. In most big water, waves might be high (amplitude) and the length or period between the waves (frequency) is also longer.

The Gulf of Mexico has waves that are two feet high and two feet long (square)... that beats a small boat hard.

An 8 foot wave with a 30 foot period is a LOT easier on a boat.

Jim


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

It has more to do with wind or lack there of and how far away the swells come from. The Gulf is a small windy toilet bowl. With a lot of fish in it.


----------

